# Blindfolding a horse to load them into trailer



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

:shock: I suspect that if I tried that with my two, one of them would refuse to move a step until I'd taken the blindfold off and the other would possibly panic and kill himself or me. I have never heard of doing that, and no I don't think it would work.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

In a rare situation where force is the only option it might. It is definitely not how I would ever consider doing it, but that wasn't the question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Depending on the horse blindfolding could work, but there are much easier ways to get a horse into a trailer.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

I've seen handlers blindfold racehorses to walk them into the starting stalls, so I guess it could work in an emergency situation. However, the horse may panic once the blindfold is removed.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Curious...are you simply asking the question or are you having an issue with loading?
I would do everything in my power to work with a horse to become accepting of loading. I want them to see where they are stepping and learn that the trailer is not a bad place. There are some good instructional videos available and time and patience does work.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't blindfold a horse to get them into a trailer except under the most extreme of circumstances when there was absolutely no other option. I prefer to figure out _why_ the horse doesn't want to load and address that issue so that they learn to walk in quietly.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What happens if the horse panics and gets loose, while still blindfolded?

MANY horses will not walk forward while blindfolded, so there's that to consider too.

It's better to take the time to train the horse to get over being on the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I have heard of it done before but I haven't seen it done my self. 

I have seen horses loaded with blinders on not a full blindfold though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Asked my wife where she heard this"from a girl at the barn". This girl is 11 yrs old. I've never heard this before and if I new the source would never have posted the question. I though BO told her that. 

@ Dustbunny, was curious as I have never heard this before. Our new horse only has been loaded 3 times and it took us 2 hrs to get her loaded. She was a pasture pony for a long time. Lots of other work to do before we start working on the trailer issue


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kid probably recently read Black Beauty, and got the idea from the part where they blindfolded the horses to get them out of a burning barn. Stupid, dangerous idea, and no experienced horse person would consider it.

Why is your wife listening to a child when it comes to actual training?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

The ABSOLUTE ONLY way I would even consider it might possibly maybe could be a possibility is if the horses life depended on it & the horse knew me better than my best friend.

So in reality, no. Not a good idea. I = 150 lbs, the horse = 1,100? If they really want to try & run me over when they can see me, imagine what might happen if suddenly they can't?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm trying to imagine putting a blindfold on Mia.........................................

Nope, can't do it. The mental picture of her kicking my various limbs into a variety of different counties keeps interfering.


----------

